# iPhone Backup "sichern" nicht vorhanden



## Lapmate (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen

bin schon seit Tagen im Internet auf der Suche, jedoch bis jetzt erfolglos geblieben, darum dachte ich, ich frag mal die Experten von tutorials.de.

Habe ein iPhone 3G 16GB mit iOS 3.1.3 und möchte nun gern auf iOS 4 updaten, dafür brauche ich ein BackUp, da es zuerst auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt wird und ich dadurch alle Daten verlieren würde. Doch wenn ich beim Aktualisieren des OS ein Backup erstellen möchte kommt nur die Fehlermeldung, dass das Backup aufgrund eines Fehlers(-50) nicht erstellt werden konnte, und ob ich ohne Backup weitermachen will, wobei ich jegliche Daten verlieren würde. 

Habe auch schon versucht, ein Backup manuell zu erstellen, doch wenn ich in iTunes auf mein iPhone rechtsklicke, steht nirgends die Option "sichern", wie sie eigentlich vorhanden sein müsste.

Habe auch keine früheren BackUps mehr, da ich meinen Rechner von XP auf Windows 7 umgestellt habe. Desweiteren habe ich die Option "iPhone-Backup verschlüsseln angewählt". Doch es wird einfach kein BackUp mehr erstellt.

System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit Version, iTunes 9.2 V9.2


BTW: Möchte noch sagen, wie toll ich euer Forum und eure Tutorials finde, programmiere selbst mit C# und hier finde ich immer das, was ich suche 

lg Lapmate


----------



## Lapmate (23. Juni 2010)

hat wirklich niemand dieses Problem schon gehabt? wäre froh, wenn ich nur schon ein BackUp des iPhones machen könnte...


----------

